#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya Chinese New Year Festival announcement.

## dirtydog

*Pattaya Chinese New Year Festival announcement.*


       On Thursday Morning at Pattaya City Hall, a press conference was held to officially announce the Pattaya Chinese New Year Festival which, this year, will take place between 24th and 27th of January at the Bali Hai Port, located at the south-end of Pattaya Beach. The Good Idea Organizer Company has been chosen to run this years event which will include plenty of on-stage entertainment including a Miss Chinese Girl Beauty Contest with adult and child categories and a Chinese Dragon Show. Musical entertainment will be provided by top Thai superstars including Joey Boy and DJ Spider Monkey. Entrance to the Port will be free and there will also be plenty of food and drink stalls available. 



 Pattaya One News

----------

